# Is there no way other than siphoning to drain fuel from my Platinum 24 SHO?



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Isn't there a valve? If not, best way to siphon the gas out? Thanks....


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Not sure how yours differs, but on my Pro32 there is an engine shroud that, when removed, exposes the fuel line running between the tank and the carb. I simply remove one end and stick a gas can spout there so the fuel can gravity drain into the can.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The carb float bowl has 2 screws, one for the mounting at bottom center and the other to the side and angled is the float bowl drain. They are both accessible from underneath the carb heater box without removing any panels. The tank can be drained by removing the drain screw after a funnel and container are placed underneath. Ensure the fuel tank drain valve is open. The fuel valve is screwed into a well in the back of the tank so it is not possible to drain 100% of the fuel.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

you're draining it for storage?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

WIHD said:


> you're draining it for storage?


Yes, always done that. I use ethanol free gas and it lasts from one season to the next (if I don't finish it with summer use equipment) without problem and without stabilizer. 

My dealer also recommends draining tank and carb and use ethanol free.


----------



## slingshot (Feb 8, 2011)

How about when we need to service the unit and have to tip it into the service position? The tank needs to be drained prior to tipping, or the fuel fill will be dripping. 
I find that an unnecessary chore. I siphon it off.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

slingshot said:


> How about when we need to service the unit and have to tip it into the service position? The tank needs to be drained prior to tipping, or the fuel fill will be dripping.
> I find that an unnecessary chore. I siphon it off.


For maintenance purposes when machine vertical, the carb must be drained but only half the tank, so fuel is below filler neck when vertical. If you don't want to drain any fuel from the tank then others have placed plastic film over the filler neck and screwed cap back on, but you should still drain carb.

Everyone has a procedure that they prefer, and works for them, and lots to choose from.


----------



## slingshot (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't know about draining the sediment bowl. 
On the tank fill I've tried plastic wrap and rubber gloves to no avail. The cap design punctures the sealer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Fluid Siphon Pump and then run it till its dry. Hopefully you've added stabilizer to your fuel.

Or you can go in and one time add a valve and some tubing and have a permanent drain. Amazon.com : 3 way fuel valve
Pretty sure it's 1/4 ID line. It's what I've always wanted to do on my riders but honestly just haven't got around to it. If you do remember to plug the drain line so it doesn't collect anything that might contaminate the fuel you drain.

.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks to all. I wound up buying a siphon pump but haven't used it yet. Is it ok to store these in a basement (below ground level) garage? It gets damp in there but I run a dehumidifier all season long. I seem to recall the dealer telling me that would be ok. So far I've had it stored in my regular (above ground) garage. I could really use the room in that one.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

So it's ok, once drained, to run it till the remainder is gone and it stops?


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Town said:


> The carb float bowl has 2 screws, one for the mounting at bottom center and the other to the side and angled is the float bowl drain. They are both accessible from underneath the carb heater box without removing any panels. The tank can be drained by removing the drain screw after a funnel and container are placed underneath. Ensure the fuel tank drain valve is open. The fuel valve is screwed into a well in the back of the tank so it is not possible to drain 100% of the fuel.


Carb does not look real easy to access. I see what I'm pretty sure is a shroud and reached up underneath and located what I'm also fairly certain is a fuel line, but the shroud bolts don't want to seem to loosen. They must be a size between 7/16 and 3/8 but tried an adjustable on them. Seemed like it was forcing (bending?) something. The owner's manual (for the engine) is of little help for most of this. I believe I'm also seeing the bottom of the carburetor bowl also - up underneath the same shroud. For now I drained the gas with a pump and will run it till it stops, but then the manual does call for draining the remainder out of the bowl.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

three4rd said:


> Carb does not look real easy to access. I see what I'm pretty sure is a shroud and reached up underneath and located what I'm also fairly certain is a fuel line, but the shroud bolts don't want to seem to loosen. They must be a size between 7/16 and 3/8 but tried an adjustable on them. Seemed like it was forcing (bending?) something. The owner's manual (for the engine) is of little help for most of this. I believe I'm also seeing the bottom of the carburetor bowl also - up underneath the same shroud. For now I drained the gas with a pump and will run it till it stops, but then the manual does call for draining the remainder out of the bowl.


There are probably many different types of syphon pumps. I would not expect them to hold fuel, so leaving it in a well ventilated area for a day or two should allow evaporation of any residual gas as vapour.

The shrouds around the carb for the later models have 10 mm screw heads. Two screws holding shroud to carb, and two holding exhaust heat shield to the carb shroud, and two holding carb shroud to the panel behind engine. Never seen those screws get tight, usually easy to remove. The fuel line is probably the primer line since the fuel feed line is up on side of carb and there is carb shielding preventing access. 

You should be able to see the two screws on float bowl under the shrouds without removing the shrouds. But depends a lot on your model year and the presumed AX engine. Tecumseh and Briggs may have different access.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Lately there's been an infomercial for what appears to be a battery operated siphon pump. Suppose to drain a gallon fluid in 20 seconds. IIRC they had it for about $20. Not saying it good nor bad, just saying it's something I've seen lately.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Turkey Baster. 


https://www.amazon.com/Norpro-5900-Nylon-Baster/dp/B000HEIUBU/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Turkey+Baster&qid=1593932626&sr=8-3



Or this.





Amazon.com: Pennzoil 36677 Pennzoil Multi-Use Pump: Automotive


Buy Pennzoil 36677 Pennzoil Multi-Use Pump: Hand Fuel Pumps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Or this.





Amazon.com: KATUMO Gasoline Siphon Hose, Upgrade 15MM Diameter Nozzle Gas Oil Water Fuel Transfer Siphon Pump, Portable Widely Used Hand Fuel Pump, Fuel Transfer Pump with 2 Durable PVC Hoses: Automotive


Buy KATUMO Gasoline Siphon Hose, Upgrade 15MM Diameter Nozzle Gas Oil Water Fuel Transfer Siphon Pump, Portable Widely Used Hand Fuel Pump, Fuel Transfer Pump with 2 Durable PVC Hoses: Hand Fuel Pumps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

